# Closed to OHV's



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Is this the most unintelligent statement ever or am I misunderstanding the context or ? *\-\* O|*


> Recently the Trust Lands administration even banned hiking in the area to protect the resource. It's partly to preserve the land for future development.


http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=2870309


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

What !!!!!!!!!! Close it for future development :shock: :twisted:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I heard that report on the news last night. How stupid do you have to be to close it off to the public to to protect the natural resources. Just to turn around and plow it all under for "a large residential development". Freakin genious'


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

truemule said:


> I heard that report on the news last night. How stupid do you have to be to close it off to the public to to protect the natural resources. Just to turn around and plow it all under for "a large residential development". Freakin genious'


That was my question; which one of us is the [email protected]$$, me for misunderstanding the whole intent or SLTA folks who made the decision? *\-\* I understood it the way that you did. :roll:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> truemule said:
> 
> 
> > I heard that report on the news last night. How stupid do you have to be to close it off to the public to to protect the natural resources. Just to turn around and plow it all under for "a large residential development". Freakin genious'
> ...


Hopefully I'm the one misunderstanding. Because this goes against all reasoning in my opinion.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

More brilliant politicians at work!


----------

